# High Temp Gasket sealer



## sqwib (Mar 2, 2010)

Is this stuff any good Rutland  Hi-Temp Stove & Gasket  Cement  it will be used for this Pipe Burner Install (Read my post) This stuff is good to 2,000 degrees and the silicone is only good to 650 degrees.



I have heard of a gasket cement, (not sure if this is the same), not working with the Rutland Inc  Gasket Kit Tape 7'X5/8" 95-6

So do you think this stuff will work on the firebox door and/or the tiles used as an insulator for the pipe burner insulator tiles?

or should I use the Permatex  81409 #26 High Temp. RTV Silicone Gasket Maker this is only good to 650 degrees


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't know but all I got to say is if ACE carries this stuff I don't know why I don't already have some...


----------

